# Spec V Headlights



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

This isn't really a tuning question more of a everyday thing, but does anyone else feel that the headlights in the spec v are really weak? I was wondering if anyone knew of some new headlight units that could amp up the visibility at night.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

for the ultimate in lighting, you should get a 6000k h.i.d. kit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> for the ultimate in lighting, you should get a 6000k h.i.d. kit.



No for ultimate in lighting you should go for 4300K For blue lights you ought to go with 6000K


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

For ultimate lighting you need fogs for inclement weather and dusk, standard solar kelvin for generic night usage, and driving beams (HID or halogen) for highway use and regular unlit streets.

Seth


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> No for ultimate in lighting you should go for 4300K For blue lights you ought to go with 6000K


i thought that 7000k and above was blue, not 6000k?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> i thought that 7000k and above was blue, not 6000k?


70000 k is more blue but 6000 k is blue but a blue / white look


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

how about, i like the stock headlights in my 04 spec.

yeah HID would be nice but not needed.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

wife has the stock headlights in the 04 and people are always flashing her because they think that she has the brights on, so she hits them with the brights and they usually swerve a little :thumbup:


----------



## Bi8c1vic (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice looks good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what year is your spec? I have an 02 SE-R and after 2 sets of PIAA Xtreme Whites, I think I am just going shoot the shit and buy an 8000k HID kit...possibly McCulloch if my search finds them to be a good company. American Silverstars are rather weak, PIAAs are expensive and not much better (with questional reliability at that), so the real option is HID. It is illegal as hell here, but I know quite a few guys who run HID without the proper housings and they dont have any problems with the police. I think I want it more for looks and not having to worry about bulbs blowing than performance as to what I understand, 8000k is not the best for visability (although my friends who have 8000k HIDs are more than adequete and good looking for me).


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

2nrguy said:


> wife has the stock headlights in the 04 and people are always flashing her because they think that she has the brights on, so she hits them with the brights and they usually swerve a little :thumbup:


that disnt mean they are bright at all. i could shine a flash light at them the right way and blind someone. they just need to be re adjusted. i could blind you with my 33watt fog lights


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

NickZac said:


> what year is your spec? I have an 02 SE-R and after 2 sets of PIAA Xtreme Whites, I think I am just going shoot the shit and buy an 8000k HID kit...possibly McCulloch if my search finds them to be a good company. American Silverstars are rather weak, PIAAs are expensive and not much better (with questional reliability at that), so the real option is HID. It is illegal as hell here, but I know quite a few guys who run HID without the proper housings and they dont have any problems with the police. I think I want it more for looks and not having to worry about bulbs blowing than performance as to what I understand, 8000k is not the best for visability (although my friends who have 8000k HIDs are more than adequete and good looking for me).


price of those PIAA bulbs you can get a HID capsule

i got a meccatune Gold HID kit
really nice. Mines mostly for looks as i have a 12000k. brighter than halogen and very sexy lookin' at night.

more people buy the 6000k kit for some reason... i guess to keep it away from the 4100k,4300k OEM look.

i saw a infinite G35 coupe last night with 8000k capsules. removed the stock 4300k n put the 8ks in. looks nice but not for his car as its silver. would've put at most 6k in that car

HID is the way to go!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meh, i still dont think i would go with out a projector. for show reasons the projector gives that cool sprinkle of blue around the edge instead of looking almost entirly blue, i think that really cool. and with a projector its like a lazer beam and when your car moves it moves....the stock housing is more like a flood light. but somtime fitting a projector in and having it look good is a hard task so i can understand why some dont do that. granted you could get fancy with fiber glass/bondo and chrome paint to make it look stock.

i want to ride in a car with an HID kitin it without a projector just to see how much it improves. nick, call me up if you get it :thumbup: and it also sounds like if you got the 4.3k color it wouldnt glare so much because of the lack of blue.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i want to ride in a car with an HID kitin it without a projector just to see how much it improves.


come to boston than!!! alot of ricer hondas that just toss HID kits in their stock headlights, and blinds the sh*t outta me and of course other drivers. especially that '02-03 camry here with the 6000k HID kit, thats by far the worse!!.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but think about it, a silver star bulb is....what? 4000? so would a near stock 4.3K HID kit be much worse? i think the problem is that most people who put kits in do it for the "HID color yo" hence the blue halogen bulbs. and since blue is the color that REALLY scatters maybe thats the problem with HID kits.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> and it also sounds like if you got the 4.3k color it wouldnt glare so much because of the lack of blue.


he will have glare no matter what he does or what bulbs he has.... even if he aim it down real low still have some glare.. only way is to buy like a casper shield for the capsules to eliminate that and i think there is a guy on hidplanet selling them.. i dont know how much.

the G35 have the D2R HID systems basically a reflector system that designed to have the output and spread and cut off like the projectors but still wont have as sharp as the projectors will .. if you look closely at the D2R on the maxima , g35 and altimas youll see how their headlight reflector systems are designed with ridges and other patterns to guide the light better than the halogens back reflectors.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good show liu, good show.


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

*HID kit suppliers*

anyone know a reputable company who makes a complete kit, I've seen one on www.hpautoworks.com , were all i have to do is remove the old housing and drop in the new one (or is it not that simple) and yeah one more question what is the difference between all these 4k 4.3k 6k 8k and so ons. 

I have very limited knowledge on HID tech. I want something that looks nice but also has function I dont want to drive with shitty lighting. As for the looks of course its gotta be that nice blue look


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those ones on hp autoworks are aftermarket kits.. it plug and play with using stock housing and alot of glare.

i dont recommend hid tech alot of issues before . i know a place that is a lot better than hid tech and slightly higher quality as well.


----------

